# DS #5181: Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrals (USA)



## T-hug (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6543^^


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





doesn't work on wood 1.14

freezes, but if you save a lot, you can bypass that.


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2010)

Got it a few minutes ago, so far so good on CycloDS vB.4. Well, except for an occasional black screen when changing areas, but it doesn't happen much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm at the second part of the bridge, but my DS is dead, so I'll keep going later.
Surprisingly low size for an RPG, seems to be a trend...


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 13, 2010)

loadrom errcode-4


----------



## Langin (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL its out!


----------



## pichon64 (Oct 13, 2010)

Need to say? Works like charm on Supercard DSTwo.


----------



## impizkit (Oct 13, 2010)

File size is 64MB or 512 Mb, by the way.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

works on AKAIO 1.7?

I fucking doubt it


----------



## Clookster (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> works on AKAIO 1.7?
> 
> I fucking doubt it



What? A game doesn't work on a firmware that was released, a few months preiously? Oh my lord?

Seriously, some people here need to learn about this strange thing callled virtue. It's not you're paying for it.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 13, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Need to say? Works like charm on Supercard DSTwo.


pissin me off. i miss being part of the oh no my shit wont play it croud


----------



## Man18 (Oct 13, 2010)

fuck you guys crowd


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Normally I don't brag, but it's days like today where I am so proud to be a Supercard Two owner. My supercard Two is like that High honor student that every family has, where as my M3 Real is like that kid that used to be a good kid and now sits on his ass all day eating junk food.
Any who I found the rom and as always and doesn't need to be twice confirmed, but since someone is going to ask. It works just fine on Supercard Two.
And here's some game play


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Works on AKAIO 1.7.1
It looks overly pixelated on my XL though.....


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2010)

Have to say that the change from Turn Based to action oriented combat, works great. Not that far yet but i like it. And thank god they kept the classic Lufia theme song, it's so freaking awesome.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 13, 2010)

it's okay..the first boss was too easy
he was big for nothing


----------



## Clookster (Oct 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ... I am so proud to be a Supercard Two owner. My supercard Two is like that...



FAPCARD is for straighties.

Real men use Akaio. Always. And faithful.

Undub:

http://gbatemp.net/t259879-lufia-curse-of-...p;#entry3197927


----------



## Zeroneo (Oct 13, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> it's okay..the first boss was too easy
> he was big for nothing


He wasn't a real boss. And you'll fight him later on. He'll get a lot more powerful.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 13, 2010)

Grah I can't find this anywhere


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use both EOS and AKAIO
I also use Wood, WAIO, MAIO, and Quad-Boot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I am that guy


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 13, 2010)

has anyone tried this on the supercard ds one yet. nothing wrong with the ds one and no reason to upgrade to the ds two as of yet........................sudeki300


----------



## RoMee (Oct 13, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, but still way too easy, couple strike of the hand and 1 strike in the chest and he's done

I hope he does get harder later on

guess I should try this on EZ5i to see if it works


----------



## Zeroneo (Oct 13, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something tells me that you'll wish that you hadn't say that.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> has anyone tried this on the supercard ds one yet. nothing wrong with the ds one and no reason to upgrade to the ds two as of yet........................sudeki300


Seems to work just fine on the latest EOS, but I haven't gotten to game play yet


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 13, 2010)

Random freezes on AKAIO. Good game though: solid gameplay and controls, excellent graphics, I personally like the voices and the story seems quite interesting.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> sudeki300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for the reply cat boy.................sudeki300


----------



## RoMee (Oct 13, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shouldn't be that hard with the level boost after you die thingy, and I'm usually 6-7 level higher than the enemy anyways(I don't mind grinding), unless this is one of those rpg who adjust it level based on what your level is, and enemys don't respawn


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem and just got to save now and it seems to run through just fine. 10 minutes into the game and no freezing.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 13, 2010)

152 users... not bad (half of scribblenauts) but it would seem the companies aim their games to counteract the A-AP of wood firmware hence many games dont work on it recently


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 13, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!! I WANT THIS GAME, LET'S GO SEARCH LINKS OF THE ROM IN OTHER SITES AND ENJOY


----------



## klim28 (Oct 13, 2010)

Zipped 37.3mb? Is that correct?


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 13, 2010)

So far I enjoy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But it's a real pain that it freezes that much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sooner or later I will get a SCDS2 and no more problems with games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!! I WANT THIS GAME, LET'S GO SEARCH LINKS OF THE ROM IN OTHER SITES AND ENJOY


...Ok?!...


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 13, 2010)

klim28 said:
			
		

> Zipped 37.3mb? Is that correct?



Maybe it's on Ultra-Best compression!


----------



## Chanser (Oct 13, 2010)

Added NFO and icon. 512Mbit.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 13, 2010)

@#$%^&*!!! Random freezes!

Where the HELL is that AKAIO 1.8 release!?!

Whatever...goes back to playing Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded. Oh Tidus, I'm GOING TO KICK YOUR #$%!
Yes that's right, you kick Tidus's butt and you get arround 450EXP per run!


----------



## Clookster (Oct 13, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Added NFO and icon. 512Mbit.



I really love that NFO !


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

Spoiler



After beating the first "boss". im back in a new village (home village).
Have been there for quite a while without problems.
Just eat some of "Tia's" food .
now im about to go to a bridge to fight some monster, saving/loading save works fine.


----------



## ConJ (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn so many games that don't work on my Acekard. Where is AKAIO 1.8?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Goes to Shoptemp and orders SCDS2*


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol nvm it was my r4 that is a little lose on the contacts, XD


----------



## NinjaMic (Oct 13, 2010)

Did they take this from BC?

lol


----------



## portezbie (Oct 13, 2010)

wow so many great games coming out all at once....overload!

Glad I have a SCDS 2. I haven't really appreciated it much bc it does give me a hard time sometimes losing saves or realtime saves every once in a while, but I can always play new games right away which is nice.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 13, 2010)

After going to Elcid city the game freeze with a black screen , please, dump this game!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> After going to Elcid city the game freeze with a black screen , please, dump this game!!


It is dumped...


----------



## zapoqx (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking at the gameplay trailer... I feel a little reminded of a game that played similar on the Sega Genesis.  The only difference is here you seem to play by yourself where the game on the genesis let you have an AI partner that could be defeated, but you needed almost everyone's abilities.  Can't remember the game name because I only played it back on "The Sega Channel"

Yes... I was one of those lucky individuals


----------



## GENOCIDEGeorge (Oct 13, 2010)

Any fix for the DSTT before I get a Supercard DSTwo?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

GENOCIDEGeorge said:
			
		

> Any fix for the DSTT before I get a Supercard DSTwo?


none yet.


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 13, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Need to say? Works like charm on Supercard DSTwo.


Same on EZ5i and iSmart Premium.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 13, 2010)

I might try this. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## dirk123 (Oct 13, 2010)

I prefer the original SNES game (turn based RPG) compared to this "re-imagining".
Removed content & chances compared to SNES:
- Turn based RPG -> Action RPG
- Many villages dungeons removed from the DS game (which makes this game beatable in 4 hours, compared to the 16+ hours form the SNES)
- Character redesigns in DS are mostly bad
- No world travel in the DS game
- DS game has modernized the world (Elfs have guns now instead of Bows)
- Story alterations of which have been improved compared to the original
- No capsule monster (AI) who helps with fights
- 4 characters (turn based) VS 1 char (switching in battle)
- And many more alterations.

The most annoying part of this "re-imagining" is the knockback in battle. Later monsters and bosses will knockback you which takes 5 secs+ to stand up again, but chances are high that the monster/boss will have raped you by then because he will knock you down again when you stand up.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 13, 2010)

Works on supercard dstwo


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

Works  on wood too.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Works  on wood too.


with freezes


----------



## Inunah (Oct 13, 2010)

Is this game any good if you know nothing about it and never played any Lufia game in your life?

*Note: I pulled this exact thing with Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor and Strange Journey and liked both, so don't judge me and/or tell me I should be looking up info on games beforehand*


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no freezes for me. Been playing for over an hour


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

wood 1.14 right?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

As far as i know


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

alright, i might as well give it a shot.

(havent played it yet, too busy writing an essay due tomorrow that was given to me to do 2 weeks ago)

currently using a undub


----------



## SparkFenix (Oct 13, 2010)

OT: zeroneo remember me?

PLEASE AKAIO

QQ


----------



## WhiteX (Oct 13, 2010)

GENOCIDEGeorge said:
			
		

> Any fix for the DSTT before I get a Supercard DSTwo?



I bought a SCDS2 and never looked back, screw DSTT


----------



## damiussus (Oct 13, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Strange.  I am using wood 1.14 as well and I get random freezes ever 30 mins or so.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyway, it is a really good game. Love it so far ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope the game is long too


----------



## Logits (Oct 13, 2010)

Neat.

But I'll wait untill there's a wood firmware upgrade.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 13, 2010)

In wood r4 the game freeze randomly


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 13, 2010)

how frequent are those freezes?
is it enough if i just let the game run for a while to trigger a freeze?
so far it starts on my good old ds linker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 year old firmware, fu- yeah


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

Truth to be told there will be an update. i don't know when YWG will release the 1.5 but atm im using 
Wood R4 1.4.2 (I'm an officialy beta tester)


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Wood R4 1.4.2 (I'm an officialy beta tester)



you lucky bastard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(im not jealous, just happy for you)


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 13, 2010)

nice upskirt in the intro.


----------



## retrogamefan (Oct 13, 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks retrogramefan


----------



## CharAznable (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks a bunch, retrogamefan.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 13, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals (U)
> 
> 0x000044A0
> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...



Awesome, thank you. Is the patched version going to work on all flash carts? (CycloDS?)

And is a EU version announced?


----------



## itsben (Oct 13, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals (U)
> 
> 0x000044A0
> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...



Where did you get it from and did you test it? If so, for which carts?


----------



## kmafitz (Oct 13, 2010)

Works in:
- Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.07)
- EZFlash Vi (Kernel 3.0 OB2)
- Premium Ismart (Kernel 1.02)
It works but has random freeze:
- Acekard RPG / Acekard 2/Acekard 2i (Akai 1.7.1)
- Acekard RPG (RPG Wood 1.14)
- Zero Real/M3i Real/M3 G6 (Sakura 1.49/Touchpod 4.8f)
- Simply R4/M3 (Wood R4 1.14)
- CycloDS Evolution (firmware vb.4)
- Supercard DSONE / DSONE SDHC / DSONEi (EOS SP5 + ds1patch.dat)
- EZFlash V (Kernel 2.0 RC17)
Does not work on:
- DSTT / DSTTi / YSMenu (Book 632)
- R4 (Firmware 1.18)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 13, 2010)

Is the patch working with the UNDUBed Rom?


----------



## retrogamefan (Oct 13, 2010)

It should work for most carts...



			
				itsben said:
			
		

> Where did you get it from and did you test it? If so, for which carts?
> 
> I made the codes myself
> 
> ...



No the patch only works for the clean untrimmed (U)(iND) dump as it was the only version available when I made the patch...


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Is the patch working with the UNDUBed Rom?


patch the rom with his patch, then undub it again.


----------



## gothicall (Oct 13, 2010)

itsben said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this patch to fix the random freezes? With this the Rom will function normally in Wood R4?


----------



## deathking (Oct 13, 2010)

PHANTOM FISH SCENE FOR THE WIN

while the game is not my cup of tea and a far cry from the legit lufia 2 on snes the music and them redoing scenes in 3d is cool

i hate rpgs without world maps but i think i might pass this - but not put in as many hours as the snes one


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 13, 2010)

alright, tried your patch, it doesnt stop the freezes at least on my DS Linker (Ncard clone)
After about 10 map changes, it froze again


----------



## lolval (Oct 14, 2010)

The ROM with the patch freezes on AK 2i (AKAIO 1.7.1) and R4i at least here..


----------



## Rayder (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone noticed the super-easy way to skip conversation text boxes?

Instead of wailing a "A" to skip text, just hold "start" and it will zippity-doo-dah through ALL the text during a long conversation at lightning speed.  I thought that was pretty cool and worth mentioning for anyone who may not have been aware.  So now, when the damn game locks on you, you don't have to suffer reading through, or wail on A to skip all that text.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed the super-easy way to skip conversation text boxes?



no i have not, thanks rayder!


----------



## manoelpdb (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it impossible to run this game at flaschard without any freeze then?


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 14, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals (U)
> 
> 0x000044A0
> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...



Alright, I might be stupid but the hex edits aren't making any sense. What values do I change to what?

(I'm still learning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I opened the rom with a hex editor and cant find the line

```
2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
```

So maybe something is wrong with the patch?


----------



## knl (Oct 14, 2010)

so... even with the patch, the game doesn't seem to work very well? 
dammit, I wish AKAIO 1.8 was released already...


----------



## Rayder (Oct 14, 2010)

I patched the game with the above hex edit......it still locks on a CycloDS using B.4 firmware.

I saw the same reports for other flashcarts too at....er.....other sites too.

So the patch doesn't work, apparently.  Ah well....


----------



## lolval (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe a cracked version... Lufia_Curse_of_the_Sinistrals_NDS-VENOM


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 14, 2010)

lolval said:
			
		

> Maybe a cracked version... Lufia_Curse_of_the_Sinistrals_NDS-VENOM


There's no cracked version out yet.


----------



## lolval (Oct 14, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> lolval said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. This version is pre'd..


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you think it work sometime on R4? (Cracked version for R4)
My only ds card i got is the R4 and i dont buy another ds Card because the ds is going at the end...


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 14, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> lolval said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pre-lease venom one BOI, its possible that it's cracked, venom likes to crack games


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 14, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it has been..... For everyone's sake.


-continues playing on his DSTWO-


----------



## daruma (Oct 14, 2010)

is there a Japanese version?


----------



## retrogamefan (Oct 14, 2010)

@Everyone 

I am very sorry but I posted the wrong/incorrect hex code so please disregard my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.....I was looking at the code for another game.....I am very sorry!!!!

Here is the *correct code*:
0x000044A0
2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
1E FF 2F E1 A4 41 17 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36

0x000049F8
A8 FE FF EA

*New patch with updated data for Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals (U)* - Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals (U)


----------



## Clookster (Oct 14, 2010)

Retro, is the Hex Edit in the Open Patch correct?

If not: Could you update the Open Patch? I can't do it myself because it doesn't work on Swiss machines (trust me, it doesn't, because of the -->; I can only use it, not edit it).


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 14, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> @Everyone
> 
> I am very sorry but I posted the wrong/incorrect hex code so please disregard my first post
> 
> ...



Can you tell me what to change to what? I need arrows or something. This listing doesn't help me.


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

uhm...
i dont know how to patch the game with the hex code...
can you explain? i forgot it....
or is here a tutorial in this forum or something else?


----------



## Clookster (Oct 14, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> *New patch with updated data for Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals (U)* - Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals (U)



Thanks, Retro! You're the greatest!


----------



## retrogamefan (Oct 14, 2010)

For those of you who want to manually edit the rom but not quite sure how to, you need to :

1. Open the rom in a hex editor
2. Goto location 000044A0
3. Change the curent data from ? to :
*000044A0: 6E 15 70 D1 0F 29 84 9B 2A 6B 81 F3 C6 EC 33 53 ? 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
000044B0: 57 07 D9 8B A8 27 E3 A4 87 82 A1 8D 95 93 05 3A ? 24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
000044C0: 57 3C A0 F1 4F D5 12 89 0A E4 AC 01 0E 4E BA E7 ? 1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
000044D0: D9 FE B6 3C 07 98 9F D6 93 ED 8D E8 97 18 33 3B ? 1E FF 2F E1 A4 41 17 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
000044E0: 86 BB BE 7D 33 28 5C 74 14 C8 5E 33  ? 15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36 *

4. Goto location 000049F8
5. Change the curent data from ? to :
*000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? A8 FE FF EA*


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 14, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> For those of you who want to manually edit the rom but not quite sure how to, you need to :
> 
> 1. Open the rom in a hex editor
> 2. Goto location 000044A0
> ...



Hey retro,i noticed earlier you said you had this working with the 6.33 dats,I cant find them on filetemp though so could you possibly hook me up with the 6.33 dats? unless their unreleased


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

it doesent work on my R4 with 1.27 Firmware
you said it doesent work with 1.18 o.o ;D


----------



## Clookster (Oct 14, 2010)

Ruffy23 said:
			
		

> it doesent work on my R4 with 1.27 Firmware
> you said it doesent work with 1.18 o.o ;D



? Have you even tried Retro's 1.01 Patch?


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes i do and i become a white screen after starting the game


----------



## evening (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for the patch Retro!


----------



## NDStemp (Oct 14, 2010)

Ruffy23 said:
			
		

> it doesent work on my R4 with 1.27 Firmware
> you said it doesent work with 1.18 o.o ;D



Er...1.18 = Official R4 Firmware.
1.27 = Clone firmware.


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wanted to ask something about the AP...

If I select New Game, even play through the "tutorial," kill a few mobs, and I dont get a either a white screen or a freeze, does it mean it works on R4 Wood 1.14?

BTW, I downloaded a clean version...


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

i think i should wait until the R4 patch coming out...
and i play FF 4 heroes of light until the patch coming out xD


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Zaertix, thank you so much for the patch, now I don't have to wait for the friggen AKAIO 1.8 or whatever.

Peace,

-DJ91990


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 14, 2010)

I did a patch? o.O

You're welcome?


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 14, 2010)

Ruffy23 said:
			
		

> i think i should wait until the R4 patch coming out...
> and i play FF 4 heroes of light until the patch coming out xD




I guess that means it DOESN't work on Wood R4 1.14?


----------



## Rayder (Oct 14, 2010)

The new 1.01 patch SEEMS to be working on CycloDS.  Yay!  I didn't play too far though......but I got farther than ever without any locking.


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

i didnt say that o.o
i have the firmware 1.27 and it dosent work with this firmware
so i guess i should wait until the patched r4 version coming out


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, well the question stands then...does the clean version work on Wood R4 1.14? Maybe even an Undub version since the voice acting is a bit in the annoying side.


----------



## craplame (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot Retro! This game is pretty awesome.


----------



## manoelpdb (Oct 14, 2010)

BrokenWolfDS said:
			
		

> Oh, well the question stands then...does the clean version work on Wood R4 1.14? Maybe even an Undub version since the voice acting is a bit in the annoying side.


It works but it freezes some points that make very annoying to play.


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, thank you. Are these freezes an AP problem or are they a Wood R4 problem?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

BrokenWolfDS said:
			
		

> Ok, thank you. Are these freezes an AP problem or are they a Wood R4 problem?


Anti-Piracy.


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Have fun!


----------



## Fudge (Oct 14, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> @Everyone
> 
> I am very sorry but I posted the wrong/incorrect hex code so please disregard my first post
> 
> ...


Would it be possible for you to create a patch for Super Scribblenauts?


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

lol i found the VENOM cracked release and it dosent work.......


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ruffy23 said:
			
		

> lol i found the VENOM cracked release and it dosent work.......




"doesn't work" on what?...what flashcart?...please be more specific?


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

N5 (R4 clone)
with Firmware 1.27


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ruffy23 said:
			
		

> N5 (R4 clone)
> with Firmware 1.27




nothing works with N5 LOL


surprised that thing hasn't bricked your DS yet! XD


----------



## Centrix (Oct 14, 2010)

Works great on my AKAIO 1.7.1, no problems...!, lol, wish they'd release 1.8.0 already...lol


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

do you think? xD
this game was the only one that dosent work with the N5


----------



## ramestre (Oct 14, 2010)

I have beaten the original Snes version a couple of times... And undoubtfully I say that I'm playing this game now motivated like 95% only by nostalgia. S2

I hope they release the first one too. S2


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 14, 2010)

Started playing this. So far I really like it! It really reminds me of Ys 7.


----------



## maxxpower18 (Oct 14, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Started playing this. So far I really like it! It really reminds me of Ys 7.



That sounds pretty awesome, can't wait to start playing it. Have to finish DQ IX first though.


----------



## hyrf (Oct 14, 2010)

please a fix for dstt


----------



## demitrius (Oct 14, 2010)

What a horrible game. Please dont taint your memory of this game. Play the original.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Oct 14, 2010)

I have Venom release and it works in EDGE 1.11.
Is there hex edit to disable venom intro?


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sweet thanks for the patch time to try it out on a Cyclo b.4


----------



## yuka001 (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried patch 1.01 on EZ Flash V: I moved back and forth from places to places and not a single black screen transition froze. (It was quite frequent before)
It seems fixed to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a lot Retro!


----------



## dirk123 (Oct 14, 2010)

ramestre said:
			
		

> I have beaten the original Snes version a couple of times... And undoubtfully I say that I'm playing this game now motivated like 95% only by nostalgia. S2
> 
> I hope they release the first one too. S2
> 
> ...



It isn't a horrible game. It has some minor improvements in the story, like the 



Spoiler



way Maxim falls in love with Selan


.
It just is lackluster as a whole compared to the original.
They should have made the original as an unlockable with perhaps a harder difficulty (original was far too easy except for Tarantula & Gades battle 1).


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy shit this game is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 14, 2010)

About time, can't wait to get this on my card.


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 14, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> so far it starts on my good old ds linker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah. I forgot all about this cart. I have two of them(1GB and 2GB) and they always did me proud a few years ago when I used them religiously. Time to take them out and see how they still fair.

Thanks for reminding me of this cart.


----------



## imaria (Oct 14, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the patch in this thread works on AKAIO 1.7.1?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 14, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> Holy shit this game is pretty fucking awesome.



I very much agree with this person!

I'm not the biggest A-RPG fan and even bitched about the fact that the Lufia series went all action, but this game is one of the *best* games I've played on the DS.

I'm impatiently tapping my fingers in anticipation of the (E) release, this is one cart I will love to have in my collection!

Even with that awful, _awful_ voice acting!


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 14, 2010)

Finally an Action RPG and not this [OpinionOfUser]stupid and boring[/OpinionOfUser] turn based RPGs.
Graphics are really great, just the music is..mehh...not good.
Besides RTS is not working (DSTWO).


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 14, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Besides RTS is not working (DSTWO).



Worked for me.... I'll have another go.

EDIT: Working. Working, Working, Working.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 14, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really?
Well, for me the game crashes. I made a RTsave after almost finishing bridge, now I have to restart again :/


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 14, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started a new game just to test it and Made a few RTS in Soma Temple. All saved and loaded perfectly. You may have just been unlucky.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 14, 2010)

Too much RPG games coming out from the DS lately.


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

i hope they fix the ysmenu error...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 14, 2010)

the new open patcher gives me a weird error message "Text -random chinese/japanese signs-"
pp


----------



## moosh1989 (Oct 14, 2010)

anychance theres a DSTT patch out there yet????


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 14, 2010)

moosh1989 said:
			
		

> anychance theres a DSTT patch out there yet????


Just download the pre-cracked venom release.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 14, 2010)

I will waiting for NDS Intro disable HEX edit on VENOM version!


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

i tested the R4 wood for clones and it worked on my N5
but now im becoming an error "error chasing the save date, re enter your ds card and reset the ds"
have someone an anwser why i can't save the game?
and the intro can't be skipped?


----------



## DragLeben (Oct 14, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> moosh1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Venom doesn't work on DSTT too.


----------



## anime4ever (Oct 14, 2010)

I just want to say the story sucks.

Like most rpg on the Ds.


----------



## BlackAceX (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing lag (slowdown) in gameplay? I'm on AceKard 2.1; firmware: 1.7.1.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

BlackAceX said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing lag (slowdown) in gameplay? I'm on AceKard 2.1; firmware: 1.7.1.


Having some slowdowns too in some areas. 
Using R4 Wood.1.4.2
Think it is the game engine itself.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 14, 2010)

Just want to add my thank you for the fix. So far (with the fix), no more lock-ups on Cyclo (B3 firmware). I'm about four hours in -- so far, so good. Awesome action-RPG.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 14, 2010)

BlackAceX said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing lag (slowdown) in gameplay? I'm on AceKard 2.1; firmware: 1.7.1.


lagging a little bit on DSTwo, so it might be the game engine. I mean look at this graphics, for sure this must be hard for the DS.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2010)

Where can u get 1.4.2 for r4 ?


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

the game works fine on my N5 with wood r4 clone
but i cannot save the game...
i become an error with following message: "Error accessing data Please turn power OFF and reinsert Game Card."
Who knows a fix for this?
I think it isnt the .sav file because the .nds.sav data was created automatically..


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 14, 2010)

can you select savetypes by hand on your N5?

On linker, you can press select and left or right to change the savetype while on the game select screen, might be different for your card.


Also, you may try to use another games save (copy it) and rename it like the game save would be called.
On rare occassions, cards fail to create a valid .sav file, so that might work maybe


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

no i need a save type editor
i think i should search for a save type editor , to editing the save type from the rom
maybe it could work

Sorry for the double post...
i try to use one of the Savegame from another game , i renamed it to "Gamename.nds.sav"
and i started the game and after the long intro from lufia i tried to save the game and became the same error "error accessing save data, turn power off and reinsert the DS game Card


----------



## CFallenleaf (Oct 14, 2010)

rename it exactly as the name appears for the game. Without the nds part so it should be gamename.sav


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

ok i try
but will the wood R4 clone not create automatically a .nds.sav file?

edit: dont work .....


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 14, 2010)

I am addicted to this game and totally love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....I have sympathy for all of the people that have problems with this game hopefully a suitable fix will be released swiftly.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Oct 14, 2010)

Disable Lufia_Curse_of_the_Sinistrals_NDS-VENOM cracktro:
00004800: 7C6D05EA→01C3A0E3
00173600: 886FF7EA→01C3A0E3


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 14, 2010)

sorry but i dont know how to use the hex editor o.o


----------



## DarkFocus (Oct 14, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's called patience....patience is a virtue but it's not the only one...


----------



## celes (Oct 14, 2010)

I get a white screen in DeSmuMe 9.4 =\ Help anyone?


----------



## J313C (Oct 14, 2010)

celes said:
			
		

> I get a white screen in DeSmuMe 9.4 =\ Help anyone?



same here, white screen when trying with the V3N0M version only the logo then white srcreen in R4 SDHC 1.34eng, can someone help plz?


----------



## imaria (Oct 14, 2010)

Are any of the versions (the crack in this thread, or the venom release) known to work on AKAIO 1.7.1?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Ruffy23 said:
			
		

> ok i try
> but will the wood R4 clone not create automatically a .nds.sav file?
> 
> edit: dont work .....



Which WoodR4 for clones are you using?


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 15, 2010)

this here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=221023


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

That version doesn't actually work, it says so in the first post of the thread and most of the posts in it are people complaining it doesn't save.  You'd have saved yourself some heartache and stress if you'd have read the thread first.  You can try the regular WoodR4 but I can't guarantee it'll work on the N5.  Other than that there's WAIO.  But if you get stuck with it don't post in here about it as it's nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 15, 2010)

ok.. thanks for the reply and sorry for the trouble i caused
i think i should wait for the update from YSmenu or what still works with R4 clones


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

I use No$GBA 2.6a with No$Zoomer myself. Just make sure that the Reset/Entrypoint thing is set to GBA BIOS or it will just give you a white screen and freeze. The graphics are a little choppy with a few minor things (Such as Lexus in one of the opening scenes) but it plays just fine.

However I played the Japanese version using the same method and it worked perfect as well, until you get to Gratze. There's a part where you need to ride a tank and as soon as you exit the first room with it the emulator crashes. Has anyone had this issue with the english or japanese version and knows a way around it? I just started playing the english one yesterday and I don't want to get to that point and be stuck again.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 15, 2010)

VENOM's release works on my Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.1, I'm an hour into the game without freezes or any sign of AP.


----------



## Ruffy23 (Oct 15, 2010)

i think i buy one ace card 2 
is better than a copy of R4
i dont have DSi i hope it works on my normal DS


----------



## HunterJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Works on AKAIO 1.8


----------



## Gamer4life (Oct 15, 2010)

Any one know where i can find teh freaking handle to unlock the left side of teh bridge so i can continue


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 15, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> Any one know where i can find teh freaking handle to unlock the left side of teh bridge so i can continue



it should be on top of the lock on the left by the switch


----------



## riverchen (Oct 15, 2010)

What's this game about? Is it a sequel directly related to an older game?


----------



## Gamer4life (Oct 15, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> Gamer4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you found it


----------



## J313C (Oct 15, 2010)

J313C said:
			
		

> celes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANSWER: *Tested with the V3N0M version*

Working on "R4 SDHC" (fw 1.34eng + fw "R4 WOOD 1.14 for clones", boot with the natal fw then run R4 WOOD.nds then from R4 WOOD menu run the lufia.nds)

ANSWER for PC Emu:

Working on WinDS PRO pack with the emu DesmuME 0.9.6 svn3804 and iDeas.

Saludos!


----------



## Alato (Oct 15, 2010)

riverchen said:
			
		

> What's this game about? Is it a sequel directly related to an older game?


It's pretty much a retelling of the SNES' Lufia II - Rise of the Sinistrals, which is arguably the best in the series.
But now it's all Square-Enixified. So you can take that as a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 15, 2010)

Is this a good game for people who have never played a Lufia game in their life?


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 16, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Is this a good game for people who have never played a Lufia game in their life?


yes


----------



## basher11 (Oct 16, 2010)

someone please tell me there's a way to move the camera around


----------



## .psyched (Oct 16, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> someone please tell me there's a way to move the camera around


*cough*literallyimpossiblebutneeded*cough*
So yes, it's impossible >.>


----------



## basher11 (Oct 16, 2010)

crap. i think that is the only thing that's keeping me from playing this game often.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 16, 2010)

I played this game a little bit and really disliked it for all the same reasons I usually dislike action RPGs. After about an hour I decided I was done, and started another playthrough of the original Lufia. Much better game. This game has beautiful graphics and sound, but its gameplay just isn't for me.


----------



## metalmouth647 (Oct 16, 2010)

works on r4ids gold.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 16, 2010)

Tanbel abandoned mine was cool till I found the thieves, pure unadulterated crap.


----------



## WhiteX (Oct 16, 2010)

Are the enemies supposed to respawn like that?
I mean, i can´t do the puzzles!


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 16, 2010)

WhiteX said:
			
		

> Are the enemies supposed to respawn like that?
> I mean, i can´t do the puzzles!



you mean the guys that look like a blue shell?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 16, 2010)

*cough*max stats cheat*cough*


----------



## rurudtsafg (Oct 16, 2010)

It doesnt work on 1.8 I have the undub version could that be why?


----------



## WhiteX (Oct 16, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> WhiteX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All enemies, if there are two enemies in a room, i kill one and go to the second, the first respawn immediately.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 16, 2010)

WhiteX said:
			
		

> Mesiskope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, tahts true, makes it more interessting. whats your level? should not be a problem at all.


----------



## Makoto03 (Oct 16, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> Have to say that the change from Turn Based to action oriented combat, works great. Not that far yet but i like it. And thank god they kept the classic Lufia theme song, it's so freaking awesome.


so its action rpg now? Nice. When i first say this listed as a new rom release i thought it would be turn based like the Lufia game i played and loved for GBA. But this is even better. Can't wait to try it out, once i get this Akaio 1.8 installed.


----------



## declinefan (Oct 16, 2010)

Lufia freezes on my r4 revolution with wood v1.4.2(i tried using the venom,and the patched version provided by truegamergirl)Please help me


----------



## Makoto03 (Oct 16, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> Works on AKAIO 1.8


Yay! i'm getting that installed on my Acekard 2 right now. Though its been awhile since i have updated Akaio, hope i can remember the process.


----------



## Makoto03 (Oct 16, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Too much RPG games coming out from the DS lately.


yeah. My PS3 is in dire need of more jrpgs. I'm surprised there aren't many considering how many PS2 had.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Oct 16, 2010)

the game keeps the original soundtrack.

it keeps the sinistral battle theme, easily one of the best battle themes in any game ever.

this is amazing. not just a generic arpg.


----------



## jerbz (Oct 16, 2010)

thought i was over action rpgs but damn this game is pretty sweet!


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 16, 2010)

random black screen freezes on akaio 1.8 - gpart fix done, full reformat done, tried ap patching on and off.... though this is obviously related to the sd card, it is also evident that it only started happening as of 1.6 rc1.


----------



## WhiteX (Oct 16, 2010)

taktularcbo said:
			
		

> whitex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




level 5


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 17, 2010)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> the game keeps the original soundtrack.
> 
> it keeps the sinistral battle theme, easily one of the best battle themes in any game ever.
> 
> this is amazing. not just a generic arpg.



you call this good music? I heard last time in the Lift better "compositions".
The game is nice, amazing graphics etc, even if its very linear, but the music is crap!


----------



## Mr.Positive (Oct 17, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Supreme Dirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What...

What the...

What.


----------



## GGC (Oct 17, 2010)

Just some feedback: I played the undubbed (but not patched) version of the ROM and it worked fine with AK2i and Akaio 1.8. I played for about 15 minutes (after the first "boss").


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 17, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> *cough*max stats cheat*cough*



There's literally no point in cheating in this game when it'll happily give your entire party a 5 level boost whenever you die.


----------



## RedHero (Oct 20, 2010)

declinefan said:
			
		

> Lufia freezes on my r4 revolution with wood v1.4.2(i tried using the venom,and the patched version provided by truegamergirl)Please help me



It works perfectly for me, and I used the unpatched version. If you download Wood v1.4.2 though... you only get 1 of the required files. You'll need to download and put v1.4 on first, and then replace one of the files with the v1.4.2 file.


----------



## TaShiSai (Oct 20, 2010)

anyone need help on their R4 ULTRA SDHC? if u do need help, i can help you.....took me awhile and i finally got this game to run on my R4 Ultra..^^


----------



## DxFire (Oct 20, 2010)

TaShiSai said:
			
		

> anyone need help on their R4 ULTRA SDHC? if u do need help, i can help you.....took me awhile and i finally got this game to run on my R4 Ultra..^^



oh wait are you helpin folks with ultra?(wait thats pretty obv)
can i haz help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yeah i always talk weird when im changing from bad to good mood :/)


----------



## cyrus583 (Oct 21, 2010)

any help for M3 simply? any new firmware or anything im using Ysmenu also i believe >_


----------



## TaShiSai (Oct 21, 2010)

THIS IS FOR R4 ULTRA SDHC only!

First of go to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHuJ4eINEv0 and look at the DESCRIPTION. next download the R4Uys and extract it. After that Copy everything and put it into ur SD CARD. Dont delete any of your firmware.. just drop the R4Uys in it.
Now look down to the Number 4 and download the YSmenu.ini, do as the description say and replace ur old one. Once done with that, u should be able to play Lufia Curse of the Sinistral. anyway REMEMBER to get the Latest kernal ultra Firmware which should be V1.56! wELL THERE U GO! HaVE FUNN


----------



## DxFire (Oct 21, 2010)

oh ysmenu was the solution :S
i tried even akaio1.4 but it fucked up xS
i never used ys cus it was so outdated (the infolib,etc)
but ok, ty

edit: do i need the venom patched?


----------



## TaShiSai (Oct 21, 2010)

DxFire said:
			
		

> oh ysmenu was the solution :S
> i tried even akaio1.4 but it fucked up xS
> i never used ys cus it was so outdated (the infolib,etc)
> but ok, ty
> ...


i dont think u need the venom patch cus im playing the jap undub which its not Venom


----------



## DxFire (Oct 22, 2010)

thats some weird mix o kernels o.o
but hey it works!


----------



## dirk123 (Oct 22, 2010)

Any sloution for R4 with YSmenu yet? (like updated infolib etc?)


----------



## tjpowers (Oct 24, 2010)

is there a working fix for the DSTT now? might still be early, but I am a tad impatient... this was my favortie game on the SNES back in the day!


----------



## GTK_Kheirro (Oct 31, 2010)

tjpowers said:
			
		

> is there a working fix for the DSTT now? might still be early, but I am a tad impatient... this was my favortie game on the SNES back in the day!



Even now i'm searching for a patch for my TTDS 17a12. I can't find anything
Nowadays nothing run on TTDS


----------



## tjpowers (Nov 3, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Even now i'm searching for a patch for my TTDS 17a12. I can't find anything
> Nowadays nothing run on TTDS



Im not sure if we are talking about the same thing. I have a NDSTT card, dont know what version, but i can still play most games, even new ones, all except the sonic collection and this one so far.


----------



## testatura (Nov 13, 2010)

...as soon as they fixed it for tt,i gave it a shot,and omg,I must say that game is awesome... like soma bringer more less,really nice graphics,smooth framerate.. buying it as a present for me for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope ill be surprised...


----------



## tjpowers (Nov 17, 2010)

testatura said:
			
		

> ...as soon as they fixed it for tt,i gave it a shot,and omg,I must say that game is awesome... like soma bringer more less,really nice graphics,smooth framerate.. buying it as a present for me for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did u find it? can u put a link?


----------



## Luneth95 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to game and I'm running ysmenu 6.4 and when I try to load the game I get past the square enix logo screen and then its just a black screen that hangs there . 

any ideas? 

really want to play it!!
thanks for any help
Luneth


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Luneth95 said:
			
		

> I have to game and I'm running ysmenu 6.4 and when I try to load the game I get past the square enix logo screen and then its just a black screen that hangs there .
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> ...


Your firmware is massively out of date
http://gbatemp.net/t267243-retrogamefan-updates-releases
Download and install the latest files from Retro and it will work


----------



## Luneth95 (Jun 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Luneth95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok so I updated and still nothing I get past that square enix screen and its still a black screen? 
thanks


----------



## Luneth95 (Jun 20, 2011)

here is what is happening 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/.../in/photostream

I posted the picture on flickr 
thanks for any help anyone can provide

Luneth


----------

